# peptide blend biosynergy review ?



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi there,

After a long time on juice, i'm interested about peptides. and i found this : lifetech-labs.com/products/biosynergy/peptides-products/

I m going to start this gear in a few weeks.

Anyone try it already? Any review?

thank you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate these won't work, well not as they claim, for starters when you mix a GHRP and GHRH together they start to degrade, this would be the same for the other blends they have on there site, imo it is a marketing gimmick to sell cheap peptides. plus how do you know you are getting the saturation dose or equal dose of any amount when both are mixed together?


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

Well i guess by the truth for be sure about dosage. Is the same problem about all gear. how can we know if dosage is really what they said.

It's seems really like great. I hope i ll do not regret my purchase...

Thanks for your answer mate.

I'll send my feedback here on time  for info i m gonna try "bodylean (hgh frag + cjc)"


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I seen the blends.

I presumed they were OK in the same vial, just based on the fact that pretty much all the companies now have them in stock. So its not just one company giving crap out.

So are they definitely BS?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GZfan said:


> Well i guess by the truth for be sure about dosage. Is the same problem about all gear. how can we know if dosage is really what they said.
> 
> It's seems really like great. I hope i ll do not regret my purchase...
> 
> ...


i did not mean they did not have the dosage correct for each peptide as i have no doubt that they will contain 2mg of a GHRP and 2mg of a GHRH , my point was when you draw out your dose how do you know that you are getting the saturation dose of each correctly?? plus on the product you have chosen it has become very clear that a dose of GH frag to make it worth the money is 500mcg, how do you know when your draw out the fluid you are getting the saturation dose of CJC and the correct dose of Frag??



gaz_0001 said:


> I seen the blends.
> 
> I presumed they were OK in the same vial, just based on the fact that pretty much all the companies now have them in stock. So its not just one company giving crap out.
> 
> So are they definitely BS?


yes certainly with the GHRP and GHRH peptides, when they are mixed the begin to degrade, you are fine for a day but any longer and they do degrade, i can see nothing that has been added to prevent or prolong this, unless they have found a new way to suspend the peptides then it is BS


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

gaz_0001 said:


> I seen the blends.
> 
> I presumed they were OK in the same vial, just based on the fact that pretty much all the companies now have them in stock. So its not just one company giving crap out.
> 
> So are they definitely BS?


Sorry i'm not native english. What does mean "BS" ?

So for you is not look like a good product?

just get it today, for be sure about what i read here i send an email to them. There's the answer :

""The blend peptide technology is produced following a methodological graduation of peptides used in the BIOSYNERGY blend through ultrasonic and dry heat sterilization to freeze dried for optimum conservation and purity." "


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

After two days of injection i really have a good feeling.

- A little pain when injected the product, I did not know that the peptide pinch a bit. surprise, my friend tell me that it is because of hghfrag in

- A little hot-head after the injection but not a lot of time and ant in the finger

- I did not sleep very well last night. difficult to sleep (product?)

- A very good feeling in training

Anyone try it here? any review?

As i can see, this product seems like made for getting the saturation dose of each correctly (1vial is : 1.2mg of hgh frag and 0.9mg of cjc1295) 1vial is for 3day

FREQUENCY : 2injection / day

DOSE PER VIAL : 6 x 350 mcg (1 vial for 3 days)

DOSE PER INJECTION : 350 mcg (250 mcg HGH FRAG 176-191 + 100 mcg CJC1295)

350 mcg = 0.33 mL (33 units on the insulin syringe)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GZfan said:


> After two days of injection i really have a good feeling.
> 
> - A little pain when injected the product, I did not know that the peptide pinch a bit. surprise, my friend tell me that it is because of hghfrag in
> 
> ...


thing with this is 2 things, if the CJC is without DAC then you would have to know exactly when you have a natural pulse of GH for it to be effective (and i mean exactly the timing) if this is CJC with the dad then 100mcg is a fragment of the dose needed to do anything..

as for the Frag, this is a small dose for Frag to be effective in this time frame, Frag does not hurt your friend does not know what he is talking about.....

plus its not giving you saturation dose, unless you are 100kg for the CJC and the Frag has no saturation dose

the reactions you have mentioned above would lead me to believe that you have a GHRP in there but with what i know about peptides (which is a lot) i cannot see how what you injected was what it says on the vial given your reactions and the time frame.

so given the reasons above plus the fact there is no possible way to accurately dose 250mcg of one peptide and 100mcg of another in a mixed vial....i would advise people to stay away from these products.


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

It's strange becose i have a really good feeling with this product


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GZfan said:


> It's strange becose i have a really good feeling with this product


then stick with it, but i doubt whats on the label is whats in the vial, that opinion is based on what you have said you have felt with the peptides you are supposingly using in the doses you are using.


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes understood. Thank you for your advice. I will contain to send my feedback here. In 3month we will know if good or not finally


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Blends are stupid, period. Be it steroids, peptides or any other medicine. If you know what you're doing then you're personalizing each dose and product according to your needs not according to some sellers needs to push a load of **** to you so he can make a fast buck. Let the user decide what he'll have, at what time he will have, and how much he will have. Its like throwing in a mini-bike with your car purchase and forcing you to use it five minutes before you use the car.


----------



## GZfan (Oct 2, 2014)

mmmh all this review seems not good  but anyone here try already a blends?


----------

